# Dog name



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

Picking up a new pup tomorrow!! Half of the fam REALLY want to name this pup Pancho. I like it but is it too close to the Whoa command? Hate to confuse a dog with like sounding commands........any opinions??


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Different syllables and used with different tones. You'll be fine.

What breed?


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

A brittany


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Congratulations! I'm in the market for another Britt myself. Always exciting to bring home a new pup.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I learned many years ago on the Goshen pheasant unit that most guys name their dogs Son of a female dog (sob). Anyway this is what I heard all day long . "Come here SOB".


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Al Hansen said:


> I learned many years ago on the Goshen pheasant unit that most guys name their dogs Son of a female dog (sob). Anyway this is what I heard all day long . "Come here SOB".


I didn't have a dog back then when I hunted that unit, but I always ended up with one or two throughout the day.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Seen many a poorly trained bird dog named GetBackHere!


----------

